# Did Hitler escape to Indonesia?



## JWW427 (Feb 3, 2021)

Just when I thought I knew every Nazi story... this comes along. At first this sounds ridiculous, but Peter Levenda makes a rather good case for the story. Personally, I think Hitler escaped to Argentina, but he also had many enemies around him if he did so.
There are tales of gold reserves in Indonesia that were part of the Nazi horde moved around the world, and President Sukarno had access to it. I do know there was a fairly regular U-Boat service to Japan and Indonesia during the war, and thats been written about in several books.
The Germans had affinity with certain Muslim groups going back before WW1 as well. (No offense to any Muslims here).
Hmmm....

Whomever the man was, Levenda thinks he was a genuine Nazi war criminal on the lam. He married, and lived on an island near Bali. Died in 1970. I visited Indonesia in 1980, but I heard nothing from my Indonesian friend about it. The story first broke in 1985, but president Suharto squashed it.

But wait, it gets weirder!
Apparently, "Nazi Chic" is a big thing in Indonesia and perhaps other parts of Asia.
There was a _Kaffe Soldaten_ bar where patrons dressed up in SS uniforms and had coffee and schnapps. WTF? Are you kidding me?
Whatever the truth is, this is one weird history tale I just had to post.
The Nazi cult continues to astound me, and not in a good way.








_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3KvaPNB500_


----------



## codis (Feb 3, 2021)

Dunno, I was not around at that time.


JWW427 said:


> The Germans had affinity with certain Muslim groups going back before WW1 as well. (No offense to any Muslims here).
> Hmmm....


I heard of (good) connections to the emerging state of Israel, too.
Which seems not so implausible if you follow the rumours of top-Nazis being crypto-)ews.
Including the man himself, I guess everybody has heard the story of the Rothschild bastard.

That photo with the kids posing with a Hitler wax figure at the KZ Auschwitz backdrop is a joke, obviously.
The flag is not the one of the Third Reich, but of the successing FRG.
Which indicates there are not much facts involved in the admirer's cult.

BTW, I heard of similar Nazi admirers in India.
I reckon both might be related to unpleasant experiences with the Soviet and Chinese communist empires.


----------



## mindcaster (Feb 3, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Just when I thought I knew every Nazi story... this comes along. At first this sounds ridiculous, but Peter Levenda makes a rather good case for the story. Personally, I think Hitler escaped to Argentina, but he also had many enemies around him if he did so.
> There are tales of gold reserves in Indonesia that were part of the Nazi horde moved around the world, and President Sukarno had access to it. I do know there was a fairly regular U-Boat service to Japan and Indonesia during the war, and thats been written about in several books.
> The Germans had affinity with certain Muslim groups going back before WW1 as well. (No offense to any Muslims here).
> Hmmm....
> ...



A few years ago the J. Edgar Hoover FBI-files were declassified and a group of forensic investigators followed the crumbs to Argentina, where he was identified and shadowed by FBI-agents, if I recall correctly, Hitler lived there until at least 1952. This investigation was turned into a documentary, it even aired on Netflix. Now, you could for the sake of Netflix being one big revisionist/predictive programming outlet dismiss all this, but I dove into those files myself and to me the conclusion of those investigators is pretty sound.


----------



## codis (Feb 3, 2021)

Should I through William R. Lyne and his Pentagon Aliens into the mix ?
He wrote of seeing Hitler personally ...


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 3, 2021)

I think Hitler stories are interesting, but they may be a distraction to researchers.
After the war, an alive Hitler would have been a powerful symbol to rally around, but Bormann was in charge in Argentina I believe.
There were plenty of escaped Nazis who would not want Hitler around as a lightbulb to attract curious flies, Mossad, etc.
Hitler would also have been a recovering heroin, belladonna, and cocaine addict. He would have been delusional, anxious beyond imagination, hallucinatory, and very shaky for years. Thats a serious liability.

Hitler was but one criminal that could have been brought to justice, but who cares?
Its the other Ratline scumbags that should have been tried in court, but were instead hired by governments as consultants.
Hans Kammler, Von Braun, Kurt Debus, Dornberger, Mengele, Skorzeny, etc., etc.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 3, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> belladonna


That is the first time i have heard this, any more info on the type as it ranges from jimnson weed, barbiturates, scopolamine and even atropine.

I know about the heroin and cocaine and also about the pervatin(methamphetamine), but hey what's a vegan to do right!


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 3, 2021)

Dr. Morel was the original "Dr. Feelgood." He was in the Sumerian Brotherhood and the Thule Society in Munich.
In a book on the Thule Society I read about the belladonna hallucinogen and the peyote for their torchlight rituals.

http://black.greyfalcon.us

Hitler suffered from sleep problems and stomach ailments since the time he was in the trenches. Morel used everything on him. Whatever worked in the short run was all Hitler cared about. The quick fix. Canibis Oil, popular at the time, also helped his nausea. Pot does the same thing today. My Grandad was a WW1 doctor, he prescribed the oil for my granny (With Scotch!) when she had bad menstrual cramps. It worked!
Hitler may have had what we call today as IBS. Depression too, probably.

I have a friend who was a bad drug addict for many years. He said you get used to everything and build up a massive tolerance. You can function pretty well in everyday life on a potent drug cocktail that would killl the average person. Coke, meth, and heroin can be mellowed out a lot by hallucinogens he said. Morel had it right.
I did a fair amount of drugs in my 20s and 30s, it seems correct.
When my friend sobered up after 15 years, he said he felt as if he had been a slave to the drugs. It was a spiritual addiction too. He said he felt like a completely different person when sober. His very soul came back.

Hitler's soulless addiction?
The wild speeches. The frantic tirades. The raving madness in the war room with him moving around armies that didn't exist anymore.
It was drug fueled megalomania. Hitler wasn't dumb, but he _was _insane.
It all makes sense.

Hitler didn't drink or eat meat. He was a veggie because the Thule folks believed the super-advanced and spiritual Vril Aldebaran Aryan folks underground in caverns didn't either. In 1920 he quit the pork and beer.
Today thats what the hippies claim is the best for you.
I cant deny that!


----------



## zlax (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm not sure it can be trusted:


https://web.archive.org/web/2017021...brary/readingroom/docs/HITLER, ADOLF_0003.pdfBut it looks convincing.

Related material from another agency:
Adolf Hitler Part 01 of 04
Adolf Hitler Part 02 of 04
Adolf Hitler Part 03 of 04
Adolf Hitler Part 04 of 04


JWW427 said:


> Hitler didn't drink or eat meat. He was a veggie because the Thule folks



https://gurdjieffbooks.wordpress.com/2007/10/18/43/


> There, about 1908, he apparently met with Turkish Masons who had overthrown the Turkish Sultan. “Among the European guests of the Turkish revolutionaries was a German, Rudolf von Sebottendorf.” He was a dervish and Gurdjieff studied with him. Ten years later, in Germany, Sebottendorf created the Thule Society, about which much is written, especially its influence on future founders of the Nazi Party.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudolf_von_SebottendorfIt is also claimed in this documentary that Gurdjieff was in the same class in as Stalin at the Jesuit seminary in Tiflis.
I will also remind:





> 1913: When Hitler, Trotsky, Tito, Freud and Stalin all lived in the same place


https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-21859771


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 3, 2021)

zlax said:


> I'm not sure it can be trusted:
> View attachment 6404​https://web.archive.org/web/2017021...brary/readingroom/docs/HITLER, ADOLF_0003.pdfBut it looks convincing.
> 
> Related material from another agency:
> ...



It's a shallow pool that these types are recruited from, something else brought my attention to this guys today,

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marc_Randolph
Still in the propaganda game.


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 3, 2021)

Vienna at that time in 1913 was an amazing place and attracted the best and brightest from all over.
Ferdinand Porsche, later a friend of Hitler, lived there and frequented Freud's famous Cafe Landtmann for coffee. He was working for Austro-Daimler as a car designer and engineer. In 1903, Porsche had been an Austrian army chauffeur for Archduke Franz Ferdinand. Go figure.
All those nut jobs in close quarters. I think some synchronicity was at play in Vienna.
I wonder if they all had coffee together?


----------



## zlax (Feb 3, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Still in the propaganda game.


Don't forget about spirituality:


http://sttpml.org/the-dalai-lama-cia-monk/


Lamo Dondrub with Jorge Haider



Lamo Dondrub and Chilean Nazi Party Head Miguel Serrano



In the middle is The Dalai Lama. On the Dalai Lama’s immediate right is former Nazi SS Death Squad Leader, Heinrich Harrer



Dalai’s life-long friend Heinrich Harrer a life-long and unrepentant Nazi close to Adolf Hitler



Dalai Lama and close friend Shoko Asahara



Dalai and his life-long friend “Dr”.   Bruno Beger, a hard-core and  life-long Nazi convicted of medical   experimentation on concentration  camp inmates​



The Dhammapada is a collection of sayings of the Buddha in verse form and one of the most widely read and best known Buddhist scriptures.

An example of an English translation widely used by Western Buddhists:


> 206. It's good to see Noble Ones.
> Happy their company — always.
> Through not seeing fools
> constantly, constantly
> ...


The Latin phonetic transcription of the same excerpt and the first direct translation from Pali to Russian and from this Russian translation to English:


> 206. Sāhu dassanamariyānaṃ, sannivāso sadā sukho;
> Adassanena bālānaṃ, niccameva sukhī siyā.
> 206. It's good to see the Aryans and always nice to be with them,
> I wish to never seen fools at all.
> ...


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 3, 2021)

Yup. The Dalai Lama. My man. Corrupt to the core.
In my new novel, Bruno Beger is a character. So is Ernst Shâfer. Ahnenerbe SS.
Beger had 80 prisoners killed at Auswitz so their skeletons could be shown in an Aryan supremacy museum in Berlin.
Beger was always a friend of Lama. Lots of CIA ties too. Anti-communist stuff in the post-war era. China was a threat. Still is.
Sorry folks, but Buddhism s patriarchal. There are no women monks in Tibet. Its corrupt in my book, just like all religions.

Who else is corrupt?
The Rockefeller funded "Asia Society" in NYC.
See Uma Thurmans's Dad, Robert, a Nazi-denier when it comes to Tibet and such.
My sister knows him well.

https://asiasociety.org/video/sharon-salzberg-and-robert-thurman-complete


----------



## zlax (Feb 4, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Sorry folks, but Buddhism s patriarchal. There are no women monks in Tibet. Its corrupt in my book, just like all religions.


Well in general there's a trendy feminist-emancipated theme even in Tibet now, called Chod:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chöd

But these are all the latest developments of recent decades, the graph of mentions of main keyword in English clearly demonstrates how this newfangled topic has been tried to be thrown in retrospect history of last century a couple of times:

https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra...&direct_url=t1;,Yundrung;,c0#t1;,Yundrung;,c0
As far as i know, the ideologue behind these progressive developments of Tibetan medieval spirituality was this enterprising Italian 3rd Class Commander of Tibetan origin:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namkhai_NorbuDances and songs aside, this venerable teaching offers devout Buddhists regular 'ganapujas' - a special kind of noble meditation during which they consume meat and alcohol in a highly spiritual manner for the good of all living beings.


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 4, 2021)

Thats cool.
Oh, what the hell do I know anyway?
Im half an idiot.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Feb 4, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Thats cool.
> Oh, what the hell do I know anyway?
> Im half an idiot.



On occasions I present myself as "Dumb traveling toward moron"


----------



## Oracle (Feb 4, 2021)

zlax said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Still in the propaganda game.
> ...





> 206. It's good to see Noble Ones.
> Happy their company — always.
> Through not seeing fools
> constantly, constantly
> ...


I must say, I do like the sentiments in this,it reminds me of why I come to SH.
That's crazy about how different it is in the latin-russian-english translation though.

I remember there was a big stink about the dali lama visiting New York back around 2016 in Pedogate circles re how he always traveled with a "harem" of young boy novices.


----------



## zlax (Feb 4, 2021)

Oracle said:


> I remember there was a big stink about the dali lama visiting New York back around 2016 in Pedogate circles re how he always traveled with a "harem" of young boy novices.


This is very interesting, i would like to add this to my collection of Buddhist spirituality. Please specify a link to the source of this information. I tried to search "harem of dalai lama" - but i couldn't find anything relevant about Lamo Dondrub exactly.


Oracle said:


> I must say, I do like the sentiments in this,it reminds me of why I come to SH.


So i'll continue with a photographic demonstration of the sacred Lamaist tradition, perhaps hinting at the reasons for their strong friendship with the Nazis...



> Well in general there's a trendy feminist-emancipated theme even in Tibet now, called Chod


Note the musical instruments on the photo above.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kangling


> Kangling, literally translated as "leg" (kang) "flute" (ling), is the Tibetan name for a trumpet or horn made out of a human tibia or femur, used in Tibetan Buddhism for various chöd rituals as well as funerals performed by a chöpa. The leg bone of a criminal or a person who died a violent death is preferred. Alternatively, the leg bone of a respected teacher may be used.





_The instrument of Tibetan monks "Kangling"_



_Tibetan carved skull_



_Meditation of young lama_​
Tibetan Lamaism in Butan nowadays:



_Female Kangling_



_Dumbur Sumpa_



_Skulls and Kangling_​https://web.archive.org/web/20171015060938/http://www.ulingdharmatours.com.bt/



_Top row left to right: Crafts Tibetan lamas of the skulls of executed slaves — Idols of severed hands (they should wear at the waist) — Slave drags on the back of another slave, who cut off his feet for disobedience owner. Bottom row left to right: Slave and the dog, one litter for two — Slave block — Lady servant with a severed foot_​


> The Dalai Lama imposed a tax on everything, even on ears. That is, those who wanted his ears to remain, had to be paid, otherwise ears were cut off. Many slaves were cut out of their eyes or severed their legs not because of disobedience, but for security reasons
> That is, those who wished that his ears were left with the owner, had to pay a tax, or ears was cut off.
> There were handcuffs of all sizes, including for tiny toddler, tools for cutting noses and ears, breaking arms and legs.


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 4, 2021)

Its sad to realize that every religion or spiritual philosophy is tainted. There's no where to turn for genuine goodness or truth.
Why? In my view the answer is the ET-derived "gods."
No human needs religion, spiritual leaders, prophets, or dogma. God or Source is within us all. There we will find truth.


----------



## Oracle (Feb 5, 2021)

zlax said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > I remember there was a big stink about the dali lama visiting New York back around 2016 in Pedogate circles re how he always traveled with a "harem" of young boy novices.
> ...





zlax said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > I remember there was a big stink about the dali lama visiting New York back around 2016 in Pedogate circles re how he always traveled with a "harem" of young boy novices.
> ...


I've just noticed you've been banned?! ?
Well, if you are reading this from outside the site, the place I saw it was either 4chan or Voat. I don't lurk at either anymore so that's the best i can help you out with.
By the way the term harem was of my sarcastic use.


----------

